# Excel-Based Town Name Generator



## OneTimeUser (Sep 25, 2014)

So in my limited spare time I've made a town name randomizer in Excel. It simply takes a random prefix and suffix and combines them into a single word within a character limit. Most of the name components are based on English naming conventions.

*Currently Generates: *_41,000+_ combinations for New Leaf


Spoiler: Screenshot












*How to Use:*

Just click the _'Generate'_ button
The _'Max Letters'_ and _'Count'_ fields can be changed; read their associated notes. New Leaf has a max limit of 8, but you can get some cool results by bumping it higher. Most of the default entries were based around an 8-character limit.
The _'Personal Favorites'_ column can be used to save names you like after you close the document
You can add your own name components by entering text at the bottom of the _'Prefixes'_ or _'Suffixes'_ columns. Read their associated notes as well.

Download from Dropbox
Here's the raw URL if you're suspicious:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/110203555/TownNameGenerator.xlsm

Looking around... not sure if this belongs in the Museum Section. Hmm...


----------

